# WHAT IS IT?!?!



## carlalotta (Dec 25, 2016)

Got this crazy thing for Christmas....what the heck is it??


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2016)

Royal Mail? You pump the handle back and forth to go and steer with your feet


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2016)

It's cool though!


----------



## carlalotta (Dec 25, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Royal Mail? You pump the handle back and forth to go and steer with your feet



Its really fun to ride! So it's called a Royal Mail?


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2016)

l think so.  I don't remember where the name comes from. I think it resembles a vehicle that was used on railroad tracks back in the day.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 25, 2016)

Its called an "Irish Mail" not Royal Mail. Sorry about that


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 26, 2016)

Interesting design on this one. Never saw one with a scissors mechanism like that before. Looks like it could be a real finger pincher if you'd happen to put a hand down there while pumping with the other.

Dave


----------



## nycet3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Very cool machine. 
I like the hand operated friction brake over the right tire. Pre lawsuit era.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 29, 2017)

I second that cool don't get your fingers in that mess down there they could get pinched ....ouch


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 29, 2017)

Better be wearing some tight drawers.


----------



## Jaxon (Jan 29, 2017)

It might of had a horse body on the front to make it look like a sulkey.


----------

